# Half bridge 9/3



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished from 10am to around 2pm. Sea bass, Oyster crackers, Shorty flats and king fish were on the menu. Boss Dogg hooked up 3 times with freight trains but they made it to the pilings and that was it. met up with Melissa and her husband, (sorry dude I forgot your name). Great people. She is an MP and her hubby is do to back to Iraq after the first of the year. After they left, it was me, the Boss and another guy and then after he left we had the whole pier to ourselves. It was great. The flatties have been really fat and thick. Caught a nice king fish. Good for a snack. Baits of choice were mackeral, clam, mullet and squid. Made for a good day. Here are the pics.


----------



## fisheasy (Aug 14, 2008)

*size limit*

New to the site. Love your postings.
Looks like a great day fishing at the shore.

I caught a 12.5 inch king under the toll bridge this past Sunday, I couldn't find the size limit on my handy limit card from the bait shop. Do you know if there is a size limit?

thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family. No size limit to the king fish but as a rule of thumb I don't take any under 12 inches.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I miss the HB, gotta get up there SOON, fun place to fish


----------



## emptyhook (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Fisheasy, how was the crowd at the toll bridge. The last few times I tried to fish there, it was so crowded I couldn't even wet a line.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I was there over the weekend and it wasn't bad at all. Didn't fish, just checkin it out.


----------



## fisheasy (Aug 14, 2008)

emptyhook, I haven't been there since labor day weekend. It got a bit crowded. Only one guy was casting over everyone creatin a little mess.


----------

